# Valid registered email address



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Memeber, may I ask that you ensure that the email address that you've registered with is still valid? I understand that people's email addreses change over the years and old ones become invalid.

If your email address is invalid though, any email notifications e.g. if someone's quoted you, you've received a PM etc, I get an email telling me that emails are bouncing. This is not only a little annoying for me (clogging up my work inbox) but it also means that you won't be receiving your notifcations nor our soon to launched newsletter and various exclusive offers 

If your email address is no logner valid, you should be be able to update it here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/login.php?do=lostpw

If you have any trouble updating it, please contact me and I'll be able to update manually

Thanks


----------

